# Custom fit sock pattern generator



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You put in the size of the foot you are knitting for and it generates a pattern for that size!

http://www.sockyarn.co.uk/shop/free-4ply-sock-short-row-heel-knitting-pattern-calculator/


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Very useful, thank you so much!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that ONLY works if you use a 2.5mm needle and I think that is far too large a needle for the dense fabric required for good fitting/wearing socks


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Would you believe, I put in my "stats," and up comes pretty much the same directions as the sock tutorial by our own "sockit2me"? A slight difference, perhaps, in the picking up of sts along the sides of the heel flap, but other than that, it's almost exactly the same. 

Guess "sockit2me" knows what he's doing! I've been following his tutorial for almost 50 pair. I think I'll continue with that one. But thanks for the info. Might come in handy for other people, especially children.

..gloria


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great link..thanks!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Great link..thanks!


ditto...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Would you believe, I put in my "stats," and up comes pretty much the same directions as the sock tutorial by our own "sockit2me"? A slight difference, perhaps, in the picking up of sts along the sides of the heel flap, but other than that, it's almost exactly the same.
> 
> Guess "sockit2me" knows what he's doing! I've been following his tutorial for almost 50 pair. I think I'll continue with that one. But thanks for the info. Might come in handy for other people, especially children.
> 
> ..gloria


The sock pattern generator, sockit2me's pattern, plus most of the stockinette patterns for socks are all the same - a basic, vanilla, sock pattern. They may have very minor differences, but a basic sock pattern is a basic sock pattern, since Man started knitting and wearing socks. The only thing that is really different is the title given to it by the person who "unvented" it, as Elizabeth Zimmerman used to say. Where do you think sockit2me got his pattern? The generator basically only does the math for you if you want to make a custom fitted sock rather than a generic sock.

This was my favorite sock pattern/tutorial pattern for cuff-down socks. It uses dpns, but you can easily adapt it to any style of circs. What I like the best is no wrap and turns for the heels. It is a VERY fast pattern to knit! http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm


----------

